# Microscope



## KevinR (17/8/14)

Hi
I am planing to buy a microscope mainly to look at yeast, identify bad bits ect. Can anyone point me in the right direction as to magnification clarity and such, and perhaps recommend one.
Kev


----------



## Mardoo (17/8/14)

Should be specs in the book "Yeast" by Jamil Zanisheff and Chris White. My copy is buried in a heap of boxes ATM so I can't have a look for you.

If you're getting serious enough about yeast to be buying a microscope for observation you probably already have a copy!


----------



## GalBrew (17/8/14)

You will want something with a 40x objective and ideally with 2 eyepieces as a single eyepiece microscope is a ticket to a belting headache. Also and inbuilt light source is required. I personally would by an optical stereo microscope in the range of $400-$600. Avoid the digital USB camera 'microscopes'. They are not a microscope, just a toy.


----------



## Bribie G (17/8/14)

I look at yeast all the time, I open the fridge door and count the Wyeast packs.


----------



## zooesk (17/8/14)

From the book yeast
Cell counting 
Materials
• microscope with 400x minimum magnification for counting yeast. You want built in illumination, adjustable condenser with aperture diaphragm control, mechanical stage, and binocular eyepiece. With out x/y mechanical stage controls,it is nearly impossible to count cells. While a phase contrast microscope may be better for imaging the fine details, a far less expensive bright field microscope is more adequate for counting cells.
• hemocytometer
• hemocytometer cover slip (thicker then stranded cover slip)
• fine-tip glass pipettes 
• handheld counter 
• transfer pipettes 
• kimwipes (or similar)
• methylene blue solution (if also checking viability)


----------



## OneEye (17/8/14)

Been looking at this myself. Some good info here -

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f128/help-selecting-hemocytometer-microscope-367923/
http://www.woodlandbrew.com/2012/11/amscope-binocular-compound-microscope.html


----------



## Black n Tan (17/8/14)

OneEye said:


> Been looking at this myself. Some good info here -


The binocular eyepiece may be wasted on you OneEye


----------



## KevinR (18/8/14)

Thanks for the feedback. 
More research to find out what most of the things mentioned actually are is required.


----------



## mr_wibble (18/8/14)

When you find a good microscope, organise a bulk buy 

I'm a bit interested, not $600 interested, but I guess I have a price.


----------



## OneEye (18/8/14)

I'm having a good look too so I'll come back here if I find anything of note


----------

